# How to replace a freeze plug on 8N



## Alex Dula (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I am leaking radiator fluid behind the starter. Is this maybe a leaking freeze plug? If so has anyone replaced the plug?
Thanks, Alex


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are a few videos that will help explain the process and point out a few issues like plug size. Type "ford 8n freeze plug replacement" in your browser and you will find a few to walk you through.


----------



## Alex Dula (May 17, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. There are a few videos that will help explain the process and point out a few issues like plug size. Type "ford 8n freeze plug replacement" in your browser and you will find a few to walk you through.


Well


----------



## Alex Dula (May 17, 2020)

Well I removed the starter and the freeze plug behind the starter and it fell out. I put some gasket compound before I put it back. I used a socket and 1/2" extension and pounded it in or so I thought. Filled it up with water and the next morning water was seeping out the freeze plug.
Removed the plug and pounded it in a lot harder. Filled it withe water and it did not leak the next day.
Put the starter back in and put anti-freeze and rust inhibitor and distilled water (we have hard water. Started it up and ran it for 30 minutes and it looks like the problem is fixed. 
Thanks,
Alex


----------

